# E Graham's dvd



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Anyone seen Evan's new Swim-By DVD? What did you think?
I won't be starting a new pup for a while so I haven't been in a hurry to order it, but I plan to eventually. I would expect it to be pretty well done.
JS


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I got mine in the mail today. Was disappointed in the packaging, expected a nice jewel case and came in a card board sleeve.

I am expecting great things when I get a chance to watch it.

Steve


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Info was good. Package was cheap. Sound quality was also poor. For some resaon the music was way louder and the commentating was on only 1 channel of the sound.


----------



## Scott Harris (Mar 16, 2005)

How do you go about ordering?
Thanks.


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 28, 2004)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/smartwork-water-force-swim.html


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone else is having sound quality problems with their DVD's? The one is hard to watch!


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Here's my opinion:

Plastic cases break easily. If you take care of the sleeve it will last a long time. I do admit to expecting it to come in a plastic case myself, but seeing how easily it is to crack one.... Sometimes they crack without even knowing.

I thought some segments of the music were a touch loud, particularly the hammer and saw, but I had know problem hearing the information. I believe I only had to rewind once, something that I'll be doing a lot of anyhow, just so the info inprints in my mind. If I had a choice, even though I really had no problems, I'd turn the background noise down just a little more. Television is bad for this. When a commercial comes on TV you get blown out of the room. This dvd isn't even close to being that bad.

Who care's if the commentating is only one channel? 

Between the sleeve and narration being one channel is one reason for the cost being so cheap. Fancy productions are nice but as ametuer dog trainers it's info we need more than anything.

Two thumbs up!

Bill


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Bill,
I care that it on one channel. For me to watch DVD's I have to use the stereo also. On any movies or any other DVD the center channel is for voices not back ground noise so the center is loudest. On the Evan DVD the voices/naration is on the left channel so it is not as loud. That's why it matters.


----------

